# Drill Press question on bits, speed



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

I am always having problems with my drill press in that when I am drilling a piece of wood (doesn't seem to matter what kind) and the bit is exiting the other side it is a very harsh exit. If I don't clamp the piece down it will catch onto the bit and start spinning. Even clamped down I can feel that sudden jerk when it get through.

I am using wood bits from the big box store with a pilot point.

Any suggestions on speed or better bits?

Thanks.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Im not the expert here but, sounds like too much pressure. I usually go slowly, especially when it gets to the end of the drilling


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

I do that and always backing out to remove loose material.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Use a brad point bit with a smooth/flat backer board clamped to the underside of the workpiece and go slow as you exit the back side. Speed depends on the diameter of your drill bit. Large bits over 1" or so are best used at slower speeds. You can also drill almost through and then flip the board and finish drilling from the back side to eliminate tearout.


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

What does the surface that you are resting you wood on look like? It needs to support the bottom of the wood well. If it has too many holes from previous drilling, it needs to be replaced.

Mostly I use high speed twist drills, which technically are designed for steel, even for wood. You seldom get any "catch" as you exit and since they do not rely on a pilot point, it is possible to drill a series of holes of increasing size if you do experience problems.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

You need a backer board.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

4 points - - (1) Backer board, (2) back out often to clear the chips, (3) light downward pressure, especially, at the end and most importantly (4) a sharp bit.

IMO - Too many people don't think enough about the importance of sharpness on power tools, especially drill bits used in drill presses.

FWIW - I use primarily brad points and forstner bits and I usually run the drill press slower than the officially recommended speed. For me, it just feels better.


----------

